# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map an exploration

## Falconius

I just finished reading a book called Barrow's Boy's which is about John Barrow second secretary of the British admiralty from 1804 and then onward for half a century.  Anyway he was responsible for the impetus behind the push to open up Africa by finding the Niger and it's route, and mostly for all the expeditions the British sent out trying to discover the North West Passage (and also to discover the polar sea which didn't, of course, exist).  Anyway's included in the book are the typical maps showing the routes and the years that the explorers expeditions took and I thought that would be a pretty interesting thing to map.  Now I looked with my poor search skills to try and find this challenge proposal but haven't seen any, although I'm sure this must have been proposed in the past.  In any case I think it would be interesting to see a challenge to map an exploration.

Now the way the British seemed to go about an exploration was basically with copious amounts of journal entries and with meticulous observations (ie their geographical location) and sometime surveying the coasts and whatnot.  This of course could be good material knowledge to work with, can work to add an interesting narrative to the map excreta.  Not that these components are the only means of presenting such a map, rather merely and opening thing to think about.

So my proposal to be more specific is to make a map of an explorations or of an area with explorations.  It doesn't necessarily need to be a route map, it could be mapped vignettes of the explorers progress for instance or whatever else, rather the key requirement would be to map the exploration in a narrative manner (which route maps obviously do).  I'm not sure such a comprehensive venture could be completed in a month, but hey it's worth a shot right?

----------


## Falconius

Ah I just noticed the "Journeys" challenge linked in a thread down below, which is practically the same thing.  Oh well never mind then  :Smile:

----------

